# Isle Of Man



## hymerexsisman

We are thinking of going to the isle of man, can anyone suggest places to stay and visit,do not want to wild camp has we have 2 children, nice small sites pref with electric and views, is there enough there for 2 weeks ? do not get me wrong do not want Blackpool or anything like that


----------



## Hazeywaze

Hi, I live on the IOM and I would say there are several small nice sites with electric hook up & toilets/tv room etc etc. These can be expensive (especially with additional extras, like kids lol) but all of them are lovely. Glad you don't want Blackpool, as you'd be disappointed, but there are many things to do, for kids & adults. If you get the weaher, then 2 weeks is great, but if there's bad weather the indoor stuff to do is limited. There are some ace interactive museums, sports type stuff, great walks, train rides, tram rides, Laxey wheel, great beaches, glens, ghost walks, loads of little eateries & shops etc. Definitely worth checking it all out online before coming, so you've some idea of things to do, just search via google and make some lists.

There is one free campsite, called sulby claddaghs (pronnounced "Cladacks". No hook up though I don't think, and I think there's some gumph about gettnig a camping permit now, although these are either free or a very small admin fee.

Hope this helps, and really hope you have a great time here if you do come 

Suggestions of other campsites: Peel campsite is great, small & right in the centre of beautiful historic Peel. And the site is next to a swimming pool, well handy for the kids. Check out www.peelonline.net Another one is Laxey campsite - beautiful views, really close to the beach & free tennis courts/basketball courts/footy pitch/bmx course. Then there is Cronk Dhoo campsite - fantastic views from here, set in Greeba (about 5 mins from Peel). www.cronkdhoo.com My favorite though would be Glen Wyllin, in Kirk Michael on the west coast. It has several different camping areas - some quieter than others, is set right by a beach & is really safe for the kids to run about unsupervised, as there is a 5mph speed limit on the site, and no roads to cross or anything to get to the beach. This also has a little campsite shop and is a really nice site.

check out www.iomguide.com for more ideas, or just search the campsite names via google.


----------



## peribro

So long as you don't have dogs - apparently they aren't welcome there (IoM that is)


----------



## TJ101

Maybe i have missed something

but why are their 2 topic on this, with the same opening poster but different replies ??

See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99490-.html


----------



## peribro

For some reason the original post was made twice - once at 19.19 on the 8th and then again at 19.54. Most responses were to the second post but this thread is following the first one! When I posted I hadn't spotted the earlier (but later!) one.


----------



## sallytrafic

Had no problems with my two dogs on the IOM see part of this Blog (just after Blackpool) >Coast Blog<


----------



## TJ101

peribro said:


> For some reason the original post was made twice - once at 19.19 on the 8th and then again at 19.54. Most responses were to the second post but this thread is following the first one! When I posted I hadn't spotted the earlier (but later!) one.


So not just me then

Where a Mod when you want one,, a bit like Plod :lol:


----------



## tonyblake

At one of the shows last year, we saw the tourist board info for the IOM and it had rather good deals on camping for motorhomes etc.
Initially it was £99.00 for 4 days...return crossing and site. However when we contacted the office, we were told that we could extend to any length of stay and we did for 7 days. There is 1 ferry that allows dogs (which we used) and the other doesn't but absolutely no problems with the dog on the ferry, the campsite or anywhere else.
Our situation was that unfortunately my wife was taken into hospital the day after we arrived and was admitted for 3 days. When she came out she really wanted to go home, so I contacted the IOM Packet company, explained the situation and if I could go back sooner than the following Saturday as planned. Within minutes they had me booked on the next day ferry (the one that allows dogs) and moreover, there was no charge. Fantastic company to deal with. Very sympathetic.
That being said, we had paid £225.00 for the week including the return crossing but I had medical Insurance and because my wife was in for 3 days, they paid me £215, so can't grumble at the result and my wife is better so all's good.
Wouldn't hesitate to go again (without the hospital scenario) as everyone was so lovely. The owners of the campsite also said that if I book later in the year or next year they would credit me with the days not used. Can anyone remember when people were so nice?


----------



## Stanner

As a slight tangent to this has anyone tried UK - IoM - Ireland - UK if so what were fares like and is a "do-able" routing? 

Does that fact that it means buying three single fares push the cost right up?


----------



## brockley

The only Steam Racket ferry to allow dogs is the Ben - My - Chree sailing from Heysham. Why they don't allow them on the fast craft from Liverpool, Lord only knows! 

The Steam Packet are friendly enough, it's just the monopoly thing gets most peoples goats here. They can do as they please and charge as they please. They recently had a big scare when Mezeron decided to muscle in on the action and undercut for freight carriage. There was mad panic because the IOMSPC have big debts and have sold off most of their assets. Luckily for them, Mezeron backed off and left them to it. 

IMHO it's not the camp sites here that are amazing, it's the safe wild camping.


----------



## brockley

You bet it does STANNER, because it's dearer to come and go to the IOM on all Steam Racket routes.


----------



## Stanner

But if we want to go to IoM and Ireland and go via IoM surely that means we save the UK - Ireland fare at least?

How do you go about finding the cheapest fares?


----------



## brockley

*Isle of Man*

Hi Stanner, if you try to book this journey online you will not get any discount as it won't understand what you are trying to do.

I'm reliably informed that if you talk to a booking clerk on 01624 661661 they will get you discount to the tune of your intended trip costing the same as if you were doing a return trip to the island from the UK.

I'll try to attach a brochure, Mike.


----------



## Woofer

Been to the IOM with our two dogs, no problems.
Its a lovely place.
As an earlier post says the dogs only travel on IOM Steam Packet from Heysham but they can stay in your van or you could take them to separate area off the lounge. 
We stayed at the Glen lough site, just outside Douglas and electric available. Again dog friendly, nice walks and bus stop outside the gate.


----------



## BillCreer

Just to clarify the dog situation:-
If the craft is the large Steamer (usually from Heysham) then there is a dog lounge and although passengers are not allowed to stay with their vehicle the dog can (3-4 hour crossing).
If the craft is a catamaran (from Liverpool) then a dog must be left in the vehicle (no dog lounge) and passengers are not allowed to stay on the car deck.(2 hour crossing).
Dogs and dog owners are tolerated in exactly the same way on the Island as anywhere else in the UK.


----------



## brockley

With a name like Creer, you must be an ex pat Bill. Would that be a Creer from upper or lower Foxdale boy?


----------



## ralph-dot

I have been searching the net for deals for taking the motorhome to the Island but have not been able to find any inclusive deals at all. Are there any to be found?

By the way my avatar is Glen Dhoo Campsite 1975


----------



## BillCreer

Mike,
Douglas I'm afraid but my Uncle, Hansel Kelly, used to wind up the clock in the clock tower in Higher Foxdale.
If you want to see a family tree done to death have a look at Ballacreer.com.
Is the wild camping in Ramsey on the strip between the Mooragh Park and the prom? and can you still "wild camp" on Sulby Claddagh?
Bill


----------



## buffallobill

while trawling through the steam packet on line booking. 
i noticed the box to click on for hieght and it only goes to 2.85m
does that mean you cannot book online and have to phone the company and not get on line discounts.
or does the steam packet not accept m/homes over 2.85m.? 8)


----------



## SwoopnNick

Guys

I am from the Isle of Man and we regularly travel to your side of the world via the Steam Packet, here is a tip for relatively lowish cost via the Ben My Chree vessel from Douglas in the Isle of Man and the port of Heysham in the UK!

Avoid travelling to the Island during peak periods, TT, MGP, School Holidays etc, and to put that in context we have a trip planned at the end of Feb this year and for a motorhome, 6.5m in length and two passengers we have got a return fare for £189, now I think that is quite good!!

On the other hand, we went away last year and returned at the end of May which coincided with the Isle of Man TT, and that return trip stiffed me nearly £400......ouch, I had to return at this time as my job as a Firefighter cancels all leave during the TT period :x

Hope this helps

Peter


----------



## ralph-dot

SwoopnNick said:


> Guys
> 
> I am from the Isle of Man and we regularly travel to your side of the world via the Steam Packet, here is a tip for relatively lowish cost via the Ben My Chree vessel from Douglas in the Isle of Man and the port of Heysham in the UK!
> 
> Avoid travelling to the Island during peak periods, TT, MGP, School Holidays etc, and to put that in context we have a trip planned at the end of Feb this year and for a motorhome, 6.5m in length and two passengers we have got a return fare for £189, now I think that is quite good!!
> 
> On the other hand, we went away last year and returned at the end of May which coincided with the Isle of Man TT, and that return trip stiffed me nearly £400......ouch, I had to return at this time as my job as a Firefighter cancels all leave during the TT period :x
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Peter


What about hight restrictions?


----------



## SwoopnNick

ralph-dot said:


> SwoopnNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I am from the Isle of Man and we regularly travel to your side of the world via the Steam Packet, here is a tip for relatively lowish cost via the Ben My Chree vessel from Douglas in the Isle of Man and the port of Heysham in the UK!
> 
> Avoid travelling to the Island during peak periods, TT, MGP, School Holidays etc, and to put that in context we have a trip planned at the end of Feb this year and for a motorhome, 6.5m in length and two passengers we have got a return fare for £189, now I think that is quite good!!
> 
> On the other hand, we went away last year and returned at the end of May which coincided with the Isle of Man TT, and that return trip stiffed me nearly £400......ouch, I had to return at this time as my job as a Firefighter cancels all leave during the TT period :x
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> What about hight restrictions?
Click to expand...

What is your height restriction?

Tell me and I will find out for you. in fact I have travelled many times on the Ben my Chree from Isle of Man to Heysham and there is no height restriction!!

Peter


----------



## ralph-dot

SwoopnNick said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwoopnNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I am from the Isle of Man and we regularly travel to your side of the world via the Steam Packet, here is a tip for relatively lowish cost via the Ben My Chree vessel from Douglas in the Isle of Man and the port of Heysham in the UK!
> 
> Avoid travelling to the Island during peak periods, TT, MGP, School Holidays etc, and to put that in context we have a trip planned at the end of Feb this year and for a motorhome, 6.5m in length and two passengers we have got a return fare for £189, now I think that is quite good!!
> 
> On the other hand, we went away last year and returned at the end of May which coincided with the Isle of Man TT, and that return trip stiffed me nearly £400......ouch, I had to return at this time as my job as a Firefighter cancels all leave during the TT period :x
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> What about hight restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your height restriction?
> 
> Tell me and I will find out for you. in fact I have travelled many times on the Ben my Chree from Isle of Man to Heysham and there is no height restriction!!
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

3.07 meters


----------



## SwoopnNick

ralph-dot said:


> SwoopnNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwoopnNick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I am from the Isle of Man and we regularly travel to your side of the world via the Steam Packet, here is a tip for relatively lowish cost via the Ben My Chree vessel from Douglas in the Isle of Man and the port of Heysham in the UK!
> 
> Avoid travelling to the Island during peak periods, TT, MGP, School Holidays etc, and to put that in context we have a trip planned at the end of Feb this year and for a motorhome, 6.5m in length and two passengers we have got a return fare for £189, now I think that is quite good!!
> 
> On the other hand, we went away last year and returned at the end of May which coincided with the Isle of Man TT, and that return trip stiffed me nearly £400......ouch, I had to return at this time as my job as a Firefighter cancels all leave during the TT period :x
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> What about hight restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your height restriction?
> 
> Tell me and I will find out for you. in fact I have travelled many times on the Ben my Chree from Isle of Man to Heysham and there is no height restriction!!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.07 meters
Click to expand...

Same as mine, no problem at all on the Ben my Chree to and from Heysham!


----------



## ralph-dot

£284 return mid July, bit too much for me on a tight budget, shame, I haven't been for a long time and wanted to go. May have to take the car and a tiny tent, loads cheaper.


----------



## SwoopnNick

ralph-dot said:


> £284 return mid July, bit to much for me on a tight budget, shame, I haven't been for a long time and wanted to go. May have to take the car and a tiny tent, loads cheaper.


ralph-dot

The car will be the same price during that time period me thinks!!

Good luck

Peter


----------



## ralph-dot

SwoopnNick said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> £284 return mid July, bit to much for me on a tight budget, shame, I haven't been for a long time and wanted to go. May have to take the car and a tiny tent, loads cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot
> 
> The car will be the same price during that time period me thinks!!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Yep £250, will give it a miss


----------



## brockley

I see Bill, you were a 'Douglas Butty' just like me!

Yes you can still wild camp at Mooragh Park - April to end of September, it's parallel to the prom on the grass as far back as you can go, I counted over 50 there last TT week, but hey, that's the TT. All you have to do is pop into Ramsey town hall, produce your vehicle documents and insurance and they will issue an annual permit free of charge (currently!).

As for the Sulby Claddaghs, yes that's still going for free, can get a bit noisy at the weekends though, we prefer quieter spots.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Has anyone taken a large motorhome and a dog if so what company and where from? 

Anyone been for the TT?

Tia, Ruth


----------



## thieawin

Isle of Man Steam Packet from Heysham to Douglas dog lounge availabel or two dog frioendly cabins, or summer only Liverpool Douglas by slow fast craft, one engine down and a gear box that does not work properly, trips currently 3.5 hours. Dog in vehicle only. However Liverpool will depend on the size of your vehicle and its weight, the Pier Head landing stage is subject to weight restictions and whilst the up and down bridges are anple at 40 tonnes and 7.5 tonnes the actual link to the vessel is at 4 tonnes and has a nasty double left hand turn embarking and a right hander disembarking (ie 180 degrees)

www.steam-packet.com

avoid school hols, half terms and last week May/1st week JUne TT and last week August 1st September MGP

5 or 6 sites, 10+ popular wid camops and many spots where you can just stop and overnight, but not on Douglas promenade.

I have a 7 to 10 day itinerary which I prepared for another forum member some time ago, happy to share.

There are no problems with dogs at all. In fact it is very dog friendly, we have 3, however amongst some sections of the community and our "local" national politicians there is an obsession about dog poo, especially white and the current lack of it!


----------



## thieawin

I am a huge fan of the IOM. I have a motor home. I belong to a motor home forum. I always push the IOM as an ideal destination. Here is my guide for a recent visitor (July 2008) 

Hello 

well you may miss the scooter festival and you definitely miss our national day 5th July, but held on 7th, due to the week end, 2nd but 2nd week July you hit race week for the Southern 100 motorbike races. Other races are TT last week May and first June and MGP last week August First September

If you are staying on a site then the IOM Government Web Portal has an accomodation link, therere are good sites at all main towns, but if staying at a race period book both Ferry and site 12 months in advance, for TT anyway

If wild camping

Arrival day I suggest you stay on the Marine Drive just south of Douglas (along South Quay and then up Douglas Head Road), and then make an early start. I suspect that a clockwise trip may be best. 

Douglas has a Tesco and an M&S. There is a really good fish & chip shop, the Chart Room on North Quay at Quines Corner and a fresh fish restaurant (now closed) in Victoria Street next to the library. here you will rub shoulders with the stars who are over for filming. we have an active film industry. Try Tanrogan however in Ridgeway Street for fish.

The beer is good, Okells local brew and Bushys a small independent. Bushys pub in Douglas is the Rovers Return and they do hearty grub. 

There are good restaurants and cocktail bars in Douglas, you may bankrupt yourself at Ciappellis (now closed) but according to A A Gill it is the best Italian outside London. The Ciapellis now operate portofino in the new building at the bridge at the top of the harbour, very expensive and a bit souless, but the food is good 

In the morning double back into Douglas and go south via Old Castletown Road going to coast at Port Soderick and Port Grenaugh before going to Castletown, Georgian Square and C15 Castle, go to Derbyhaven, Fort Island and Langness. Light house there owned by Top Gear Clarkson who has fenced off an area, diverting a footpath and upset the locals, he says they look through his windows. Back to Castletown. If there is a race or practice you are stuck and cannot go further South. watch out for angry locals busy wire cutting and trespassing with dogs, angry Clarksons with guns and of course seals. 

In Castletown there is a spot by the railway station with two pubs. The larger one does good lunches and the smaller one, The Sidings, latterly the Ducks Nest, after the architect Mr Duck, has a range of guest real ales 

Once racing over follow road to Port Erin and Port st Mary, detour down to Pooylvaaish to see the quarry where the stone for steps for St Paul's London comes from, turn left through farmyard as you hit the sea. Return to main road by backtracking and at farm go straight ahead instead of right. Rejoin main Road at bottom Fishers Hill and travel along coast as far as you can go. This takes you to Port St Mary. From there return to the cross roads you came to from the coast road and turn left to Sound and Cregneash. Our lands End. brilliant views over to Kitterland, the calf and a racing tide, look out for sea birds and seals. MNH visitor centre and quite good café for lunch or Cregneash café. Cregneash is an open air museum of a crofting/fishing village, worth a walk around. At Cregneash turn left and go over the Howe to Port Erin. Road is steep, half way along is the Meayll Hill stone circle, a mini Stonehenge. 

Port Erin, good for a sunset and trips on boat to Calf of Man, take picnic, nothing but birds when you get there, on route see seals, dolphins, harbour porpoise and basking shark. 

I can think of nowhere to stay, wild or other wise, in the deep south however there will be a field at Castletown full of bikers in tents, just by the start line. The alternative is back to Douglas or on to Peel and a nice municipal site with hook up. 

There are two or three inlets with roads immediately north of Port Erin then take the Sloc road to Round Table. Cronk ny Arrey Laa is on the left. Hill of the break of day. here the old timers kept watch for the glint of sun on the herring shoals and waved flags to direct the fleet. 

There are side roads down to the coast at Niarbyl where there is a pub and a MNH visitor centre and café and Glen Maye where there is a pub, the Waterfall. Watch out for the Dalby Spook, a talking mongoose.Then to Peel, round the harbour to the castle, good ice cream tea and crab baps at the breakwater kiosk. If you go into the castle watch out for the moddy dhoo, ghost of black dog. On way back stop on the bridge at the top of the harbour, look upstream and on the right is a small factory where Peel 3 wheel cars with 50cc engines were made in the 1960's. Just landward is a kipper smoke house, stop to buy the best kippers in the world or for hot kipper baps if you didn't eat at the harbour. Go inland to St Johns to see Tynwald, our thing, parliament hill dating back to 979 and where on 5th July our parliament still sits open air and the new laws are announced in Manx and English. (think Althing, Iceland, Folketing, Denmark Riksting, Norway) Think about our place names. The language is Manx, closely related to Erse and Scots Gaelic but many are pure Norse. This shows the importance of our Viking ancestry. Snaefell, snow mountain Tynwald, parliament hill, Foxdale, fossdalr waterfall valley, Laxey, laksa, salmon river. The Isle of Man was a Viking kingdom from about 900 to well into the early 13th Century, originally Mann and the Isles, ie the Outer Hebrides. 

From Peel North take the coast road, even if not staying go to the beach at Glen Wyllin camp site. The coast north is now sandy deserted and either crumbling sand cliffs or dunes. There is wild camping at Smeale and a semi organised site at Sulby Claddagh. The food and drink at Sulby Glen Hotel is very good. I'd camp at Smeale in preference to the Claddagh, suffers from boy racers a bit. Alternatively go to Point of Ayre our John O Groats. The sand has given way to shingle and a fast current. Plenty of places to stay. 

From Point of Ayre you can see salt workings and gravel workings and a wild life reserve all next to our ex tip. The views are north to the Mull of Galloway. Coming up the west coast you may have seen the Mountains of Mourne between Niarbyl and Glen Maye and in particular Slieve Donard. 

As you go south via Ramsey, you will see the Lakeland fells, even Barrow and the Windscale nuclear plant. Ramsey has faded glory and a 1970's Mediterranean apartment block south promenade, desecration in the name of progress. On the Mooragh at the north end you can stay on the grassed area if you get a permit from the Town hall. There are always a few members of the IOM Motorcaravanning Club parked up. 

South of Ramsey go via Maughold and go to the coast at Port Cornaa. Go visit Maughold church yard to inspect viking crosses. At Laxey drop down into the old village and harbour and be sure to go see Lady Isabella, she is the biggest water wheel in the world and you cannot miss her majestically turning. 

From there its back to Douglas. 

On the trip to the Calf there are three deserted light houses to look at, about a 3 hour walk from Harbour. In Peel the House of Mannanan telling of our Viking history and the seafaring nature of the Manx. At Laxey get a tram to the top of Snaefell, there is a café when you get there but take a flask and your own sarnies, please. From Douglas take a trip on the steam train and go to the Manx Museum. If there is a show on visit the Gaiety theatre, one of the best preserved Matcham C19 theatres in the British Isles. During the day they offer back stage trips. 

Other places to go, things to see 
Douglas horsetrams 
St Peters Onchan where Captain Bligh got married 
Maritime Museum Castletown 
Grove Museum Ramsey c19 wealthy house well preserved with good tea rooms 
Rosa's for lunch or high tea 
If open in Douglas go round our parliament buildings. We have a strange tricameral system where the lower house, the Keys and the upper house, the Council sit together as Tynwald Court. 
If not then the old house of Keys is in Castletown and open daily 

Of course make up your own itinerary, nowhere is far, you could go to Peel day one and base there returning every day. There is a lot more. On arrival, if not too late go to the Tourist Office in the sea terminal for maps and booklets 

There is abundant wildlife, birds, plants and sealife, many beaches and wild hills, lots of industrial archaeology, places to walk and lots to do. The museums and vintage transport are amongst the best in the world.


----------



## Stormycat

We also have Shoprite Stores located all round the Island. These are a local supermarket chain. You don't want Tesco rubbish - think Manx lol
As you guess I am another Manxie ;-)

We go to Smeale alot ourselves, you do need a permit for there, but it is quite easy to get.
Also there is a campsite near Kirk Michael called Cronk Aashen which is run by a lovely couple.


----------



## thieawin

Oh our petty lives. 

Half the population won't go into shopsh*te, poor vegetables, poor selection, terrible layout but it sells Manx produce (meat twice the price I can buy it exported in England).

Whilst I am in favour of local produce Tesco actually sell more by value and their fruit and vegetables are better, wider range and they are cheaper.

The other half won't go into Tesco's because its foreign

Please don't get the idea that we are inbred

Shopsh*te do sell some waqitrose products on a franchise basis, they are the only thing worth buying, they also have an Iceland franchise, but the least said about Iceland food, additives and salt the better.


----------



## ruthiebabe

What are your food and fuel prices like over there? Nice to be preparted, though I do like to buy local if possible, especially fresh stuff or local delicacies.

Ruth


----------



## brockley

I think that has pretty well covered it. Crime is very low, prison sentences are much easier to come by than in the uk particularly drug related offences (upwards of 10 years for class A production & supply  ). 

Wild camping is just the best with unrivalled vistas. I appreciate the Stem Racket fares are bumped up when the TT or Grand Prix is on, but for a motorbike fan in a campervan, you could park up for the day/night with grandstand views of the racing in various locations round the course. Great value if it's your thing.

It's a ramblers paradise maps of the numerous walks can be bought from the Sea Terminal in Douglas or the Douglas Museum.

Shopsh*te or Tesco? Bit of both for me, but Tesco mainly because of the two yearly free rides on the Eurotunnel  I forgive them for discriminating against Manxies by not allowing us Tesco credit cards to help us get even more Tunnel tokens :x I asked them why and was told it's because the Isle of Man's economy was too fragile? 

thieawin, I see you've read A.A. Gill's accounts of the Manx. 
"Hopeless, inbred mouth-breathers known as Bennies" was one jibe. I believe british squaddies called the Faulkland islanders 'Bennies' after the Crossroads character. Senior officers forbade the practice , so they renamed them 'Stills'. Apparently it was short for still Bennies! 

Gill is a fine one to criticise minorities looking at his background - a recovering alcoholic stammering Baboon murderer whose first wife said he wasn't much cop in the bedroom department!

Don't worry about Clarkson chasing anyone off the public footpaths, he lost the court case and is now pursuing the matter through a higher court. By the way his wife is daughter of Major Robert Cain, a Manxman who won the V.C. for repeatedly over running Germans firing mortar shells from the hip blowing his trousers off and injuring himself in the process. The Germans got confused and retreated :roll:


----------



## brockley

Shoprite is not really local Ruth, diesel is usually about 10p/litre more than the uk. Food in general is a bit dearer. Local delicacies - few and far between now - the local kippers are lovely, especially the locally smoked ones - free tour of the smokehouse. One time the breakwaters were full of herring barrels. The herring are imported from Scotland now I'm afraid  Local Queenies are superb as is the Crab.


----------



## thieawin

Loaghtan lamb....mmmmm

Clarkson has not lost, the case is still before the Courts. He lost his attempt to disqualify the judge recently

Fuel 15p per litre more expensive than in discount places in the NorthWest

No I wasn't thinking of, nor had I read AA Gill, just Foxdale or fathers day in Peel. 

And was Major Caine Manx, I think he was Chinese, in terms of birth, he did go to KWC, but never lived here until he retired.

Rue Point has to be the besdt for wild camping, if you can find it


----------



## brockley

You are almost right thieawin, like I said the Clarkson's are taking their perceived case to a higher court, they feel they need to following the court failure I mentioned-

http://www.judgments.im/content/J1120.htmcourt

Basically they lost the majority of their claims to prohibit walkers like me from public rights of way. Common sense dictated that we can continue walking there. The rights of way established near their house and known about by Manx people for generations remain safe. Their gripe should be with their vendor and not with the Manx people. Good luck with subsequent higher courts Jeremy - you will need it. Public rights of way were here long before you decided they spoilt our collective view.

It is very true, the Manx people embrace anyone wanting to live here if they take on our values and beliefs. We don't worship 'celebs'. They have to fit in with us.

Discount fuel? - fair enough, I accept their may be an extra 5p/ltr saving from 'discounted places' in the North West - good hunting.

Accept also that you were'nt aware of AA Gill's drivel (although he is clearly a hidious bigot that abuses British minorities for cash) I also understand the confusion surrounding father's day in Peel. Foxdale's 'problems' are real too, but I'm sure they stem from historic lead mining .

Major Robert Cain was born in Shanghai (not Chinese though!) and born of Manx parents. I was born in Yorkshire, my brother in Germany, both of us born of Manx parents, yet forced to migrate to england in the 50's for financial reasons, like so many other Manx migrants during those difficult times, we eventually setteled back here with our parents. The main option was to join british forces, just like previous generations. Robert Cain was also born of Manx parents and educated from an early age in the Isle of Man, "never lived here"?? Not Manx?? He was educated at King Bills! Cain retired here after working for Shell, why wouldn't he? Cain is a well established and common Manx family name, check out a manx telephone directory! He is remembered by historians as a Manxmam.

Rue Point - ok for sunsets, but the 'besdt' wild camp? Really?

A huge fan of the IOM thieawin? As a matter of interest, what exactly is your lineage?


----------



## brockley

If that link doesn't work, try J1120 - Isle of Man Judgments Online


----------



## thieawin

Brocley

I'm Lancastrian, but spent all my child hood holidays on Island, 6 weeks at summer fishing off the breakwaters, half terms, Easter. Even weekends with my grandparents in Cleveleys saw us getting up at 05.00 and taking the first tram to Fleetwood, for a long day trip. The only holiday I remember in Wales saw us go on the St Cirriol on a day trip, Llandudno-Douglas, at least twice. My father became a come over whilst I was still at school , my sister was educated at the Buchan I qualified, as an advocate here and have worked here for 33 years

factually what I say is true about both the Clarkson case and about Major Cain, I never said his parents were not Manx or that he was ethnically Chinese. Are you actually sure where his parents were borne, Frances Coakley suggests, elsewhere, that they may have had a larger gap than one generation, others say he was of the Cains dentist family in Finch Road

I'm with you, I have rambled all over Langness when it was owned by the Northern Lighthosue Board, I do however remember the gate by the ruins and a sign that claimed, under the relevant legislation, that access was permissive and not designed to allow dedication of claims to public or any other rights. But no one ever asked me to give evidence, either at the public enquiry or in the first Clarkson case. And given the entrenched and strident views on both sides no way was I going to volunteer.

I actually got the tender pack when the lighthouse keepers cottages and compound was first sold off, I also recall what it said in that about the rights

Quite right, slip of memory, Blue Point, not Rue, is the best wild camping here.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Now now you were both getting on so well...

Seriously though, thanks for the entertainment and the insights into Manx bits and bobs. The clarkson thing is quite interesting when you look it up, 2 sides to the story...not that I'm sticking up for him, far from it!

Are Manx folk proud of their cycling hero Mark Cavendish? I think he may finally be getting credit but he deserves more, he's amazing!


Ruth


----------



## thieawin

Brockley

Just reminded myself of the three judgements, the Clarksons have not lost their case, yet, and the paths are stilll not dedicated/registered in the definitive Rights of Way maps.

The court has decided what the evidential bearing of the enquiry is, and the Clarksons lost their take on that, it has allowed a few amendments to their claim, but dissallowed most of the ones the Clarksons wanted, and the judge has refused to remove himself on the Clarksons objecting to him sitting.

The Clarksons case has never been substantially heard, yet. In fact they have two cases running as I understand it, the first under the Public Rights of Way legislation, to set aside the enquiry result on legal grounds, in that case they are bound by the enquiry findings of facts (which were mainly against them)but challenge the conclusions drwan from them, the second being for judicial review of actions by the Department of Infrastructure in respect of the enquiry outcome.

So still all to play for


----------



## thieawin

ruthiebabe said:


> Now now you were both getting on so well...
> 
> Seriously though, thanks for the entertainment and the insights into Manx bits and bobs. The clarkson thing is quite interesting when you look it up, 2 sides to the story...not that I'm sticking up for him, far from it!
> 
> Are Manx folk proud of their cycling hero Mark Cavendish? I think he may finally be getting credit but he deserves more, he's amazing!
> 
> Ruth


Tis called Manx Crab Syndrome, and public opinion about Cav is about as deeply divided as about the Clarksons.

I am definitely not taking sides on either. Just neutrally reporting facts. Like you I see that there are two sides to almost everything.

The Clarksons and PROWL, yes, you read correctly Public Rights Of Way on Langness are daggers drawn, and there is no talking sensibly to either side.

Cav is seen by some as arrogant, petulant and his neglect to come "home" for some time to pick up his freedom of Douglas award upset many and was not assuaged by him eventually collecting it this year.

And whilst not encouraging anyone to committ a criminal act, and in IOM Trespass can be criminal, unlike in England, ie trespassers really can be prosecuted, rather than just sued, I would reccomend to any visitor to visit Langness and to walk it. Just don't look in through the lighthouse keepers cottages windows, AA Gill, a visitor who has been known to stay with the Clarksons, may be there and neither he nor Jeremy are a pretty sight. They may come out red faced and shouting but the "guns" reference in the itinerary was very tongue in cheek.


----------



## brockley

:lol: I love a good Manx lineage debate. Thieawin is what we call a 'stopover'. Cav is an amazing athlete, he was also an exceptional Ballroom dancer as a kid and had to make a choice between the two. I think he made the right decision. Unless you know different Thie-veg? :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe

He also has amazing eyelashes...Cav that is not Clarkson!! :wink:


----------



## brockley

You are right about the Manx crab syndrome Thieawin. My father taught me that lesson while 'crabbing' as a kid. He demonstrated it by asking me what the difference was between a sack of english crabs and a sack of Manx crabs? Answer - You don't bother to tie the top of the Manx crabs sack, because if one tries to climb out, the others all pull it back! Cav is a Manx crab who happened to do exceptionally well, some of the crabs he left behind are still jealous. 

Some crabs may call him arrogant, bet they don't even know him. Pick up a freedom of Douglas award? I think he has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## thieawin

Manx English dictionary
thie veg = outdoor earth closet
thie awin = river house, where I live a river runs through the garden
comeover = an immigrant to the IOM, may or may not stay
stopover = someone who did stay
Bennie = well that is nasty and racist and does not describe the Manx at all. Only ever used by AA Gill
Govag = a dogfish, someone from Peel 

Most of all 

Traaie di Liooar = time enough, the Manx attitude to life. Its like manana in Spain, but with none of the sense of urgency that comes with manana. Manana means tomorrow, literally; time enough has no specific day/date. It will happen, just when we get around to it, not when you demand it.


----------



## brockley

:lol: :lol: :lol: Well done Thieawin. Good to see you appreciate a little 'toilet humour'. You passed the Manx bar then? I usually end up in one :wink:


----------



## brockley

thieawin said:


> Brockley
> 
> Just reminded myself of the three judgements, the Clarksons have not lost their case, yet, and the paths are stilll not dedicated/registered in the definitive Rights of Way maps.
> 
> The court has decided what the evidential bearing of the enquiry is, and the Clarksons lost their take on that, it has allowed a few amendments to their claim, but dissallowed most of the ones the Clarksons wanted, and the judge has refused to remove himself on the Clarksons objecting to him sitting.
> 
> The Clarksons case has never been substantially heard, yet. In fact they have two cases running as I understand it, the first under the Public Rights of Way legislation, to set aside the enquiry result on legal grounds, in that case they are bound by the enquiry findings of facts (which were mainly against them)but challenge the conclusions drwan from them, the second being for judicial review of actions by the Department of Infrastructure in respect of the enquiry outcome.
> 
> So still all to play for


They have lost now thieawin :wink:


----------



## LovesickFerret

This thread has been of great interest and has answered many questions for us. 

I know we haven't found our MH yet, but ready for when we do we have on our "Bucket List" and taking the motorhome to the IOM for the TT is right near the top! My husband has done the TT once in his youth, sadly I have not and we would both dearly like to go.

However after reading some of the comments in the thread I wonder if it will be feasable for us? We have two dogs, so the information about the ferry was good to know. We obviously don't know about the height or weight of the MH as we haven't got there yet, but now know we will have to be aware of those details, especially for Liverpool with the 180 degree turns, ouch! There are some mentions of recommended campsites, but does anyone know if any have disabled facilities or if indeed they are pitched on the flat? 

Does anyone have any idea what the costing would be for the return ferry and a really good campsite for the TT fortnight, please? 

Thank you.

Jane.


----------



## brockley

I can't attach the Steam Racket's brochure as it's too large, you will find it on their web site - www.steam-packet.com at the top of the home page you will see 'library' - it's in there. It gives you timetables and prices - note prices go up sharply for TT fortnight :x

As we only wild camp here I can't comment on the camp sites but have a look at this one - www.glenloughcampsite.com - I know they are very friendly, you could ask them about disabled facilities. this campsite is right on the TT course so you wouldn't have far to go to watch the racing.

From Heysham, on the Ben-My-Chree, there are no real restriction for size and weight, but from Liverpool if it's the smaller vessel and not the Ben-my-chree, your maximum length would be 6.5m, max. height 3.4m and max. weight is 4 tons.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brockley

By the way, if your reference to 180 degree turns in Liverpool refers to getting onto the vessel, it really is very easy and would be for the maximum sized van.


----------



## LovesickFerret

Thank you. Brockley. Great info and much appreciated.

Jane.


----------

